

Ask HN: Links and comments side-by-side in the same window? - hammock

Has anyone else ever thought it'd be a good idea for you to be able to look at an HN link, and have the HN comments on it side by side in a separate frame or something? Instead of having to open two tabs, one for each?<p>Thought it would be nice contextually, since the HN commenters are really smart and often add a ton of value to whatever the article is actually talking about.<p>Knowing HN this may have already been created and I just don't know about it.
======
spooneybarger
Here are two chrome extensions that might alleviate some of that for you. I
think there are equivs for other browsers:

Hacker News Sidebar:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgmaoikgfbkjjaocnl)

Hacker News One Page:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknjebohmlggcbicghlj)

------
x0ner
I want to say I have seen this before, but can't dig up where. I agree with
you that it would be a nice to have. There have been many times when I click
an article (forgetting to open in a new tab), read it and think of something
great to say, but then get distracted and never post. Even just having a
target = "_blank" would be a decent step forward so I don't navigate away from
HN.

~~~
Skywing
I do recall seeing somebody's project over the past few weeks. It did this,
pretty much. I can't recall the URL, but it had three or so iframes - one with
HN article listing, one with the page destination and another with comments.

Personally, it ended up being a worse experience than just using HN as it is.
I do agree, though, that target="_blank" would be a very nice addition.

~~~
ZeroMinx
Then I'd rather that target=_blank was a config option. I personally prefer if
I can decide if I want the link to open in the same or a new window, which I
can do now.

